# braided line question



## swampthang

I was thinking about switching from mono to braided line for trout / redfish to get better casting distance from the kayak. Just wondering what type of line is being used and what type of leader. Trout can be kind of a spooky and I didn't know if the braided line was an issue since its not clear. However, fishing from a kayak it would be nice to have a little more reach especially with small jigs and lures. Just wondering what other yak fisherman are using.

Thanks.[


----------



## MrPhoShiz

I've had no problems banging into specks and white trout on straight 20lb power pro attached to a 1/0 circle hook and a live shrimp. With jigs if I don't tie it to the line I use a swivel and still no probs. On a popping cork I use 20lb mono to a Doa or a live shrimp.


----------



## PBTH

Powerpro is cheap and will get the job done just fine. There are lots of brands out there and people will say some cast better than others or prevent wind knots. You will probably have a hard time noticing any difference with your application. I will say Fins makes some great products. If you've never used braid there is a short learning curve to manage it properly and avoid catastrophe, i.e. always close the bail with your hand. 

Use whatever leader you prefer for trout and reds. Connect the braid to leader with a Uni to Uni knot or an Alberto knot. Be sure to roughly double the amount of wraps you make with the braid in whatever knot you use.

I personally use 8lb braid(Powerpro, Fins, Spiderwire, etc...) for trout and reds on the flats with a 36inch 10-20lb leader.


----------



## Yaksquatch

I used to hate braid but finally learned how to use it properly and now it's on all my reels. Only exception is trolling for kings and such I add a 25-50yd topshot of mono for stretch.

One of my inshore setups is 8lbs braid and I usually use 20lbs flouro leader but will downsize to 12lbs or even 8lbs if they're really shy. This is my favorite trout and slot red setup cause it's super fun especially for open water.

My other inshore setup has 20lbs braid on it and I'll fish the same leaders as above or sometimes upsize to 40lbs flouro when I use it offshore for bobo's and such.

A couple of things to keep in mind with braid:
1) Spool it TIGHT! If you can squeeze the spool and feel ANY give, it's too loose and needs to be respooled.
2) As Taylor said, ALWAYS close the bail by hand, do not turn the handle to close it.
3) After I've closed the bail by hand, I prefer to put the line on the roller myself the same as you would on a manual reel like a converted 706.
4) If you start getting wind knots, make sure to keep the line tight while you're reeling, working lures, etc. I will point my index finger out so the line rubs across it as I reel and adds tension if needed.
5) If you to get a nasty wind knot, get it wet. Either dip in the water or use spit and you'll be able to carefully tease it apart.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## PAWGhunter

I switched to powerpro (12#-15#) when I got my ABF 30 + Carrotstix earlier this year. It casts VERY far and I have no issues at all with it....other than price  I typically use a high quality fluorocarbon leader at the end.


----------



## drifterfisher

Man you guys must have some really great finesse,12-15# line for reds? I get broke off quite often using 65# power pro with 100# wire leaders.I also break alot of rods to...
What am I doing wrong?
My brother hates braided line,uses mono only,he runs 80# and also get broke off....How in the world are you catching reds with bream weight line?


----------



## Brandonshobie

drifterfisher said:


> Man you guys must have some really great finesse,12-15# line for reds? I get broke off quite often using 65# power pro with 100# wire leaders.I also break alot of rods to...
> What am I doing wrong?
> My brother hates braided line,uses mono only,he runs 80# and also get broke off....How in the world are you catching reds with bream weight line?


What kind of knots are you tying on your braid?

I have always liked a 30# braid ''which is a 8 pound dia'' with a 30 or a 40# floro leader for reds and 12 to 20# floro for trout. The 30# just seems not to get that many wind knots because its a thicker line. Power Pro works and I also like Sufix. Make sure to always put mono backing on your spool also. Most shops will put the line with the mono backing on your spool for free.


----------



## PBTH

I'd say 1-4lb test is more in the bream category.

If you are easily losing fish on 65lb braid I need to ask you a few questions regarding the basics.
1. Do you understand the concept of what a drag system in a fishing reel accomplishes?
2. What type of knots do you tie? Are you tying these knots correctly?
3. Does your line have weak points such as abrasions, nicks, and scratches? Do you pay attention to where your line is at and do you let it rub against anything?

With 65lb braid you should be able to hand line any redfish in the bay in without a fight.


----------



## lobsterman

Am I missing something here. I see zero need for braid inshore. I have caught 42# redfish on 8 # Back Country. braid is more trouble than it is worth for light duty.


----------



## bigrick

I was going to say yall are crazy, I pull in bull reds on #10-#15 mono 95% of the time. Why so heavy? Stick with the mono


----------



## Redalert08

lobsterman said:


> Am I missing something here. I see zero need for braid inshore. I have caught 42# redfish on 8 # Back Country. braid is more trouble than it is worth for light duty.


+1 I've never used braid and hardley ever use a leader and never have trouble pulling In bull reds on 12# big game!

Chase


----------



## lobsterman

I personally like it for jigging but for inshore it is simply too expensive and not worth the headaches.


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

I only use suffix 10lb braid for everything. I just change my leader 15,20,30 etc... I use braid primarily for no stretch and casting distance. You just can't compare braid to mono when it comes to casting! I do however use 30lb braid on baitcasters just because it casts better than the lighter stuff.

Chad


----------



## bbarton13

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I only use suffix 10lb braid for everything. I just change my leader 15,20,30 etc... I use braid primarily for no stretch and casting distance. You just can't compare braid to mono when it comes to casting! I do however use 30lb braid on baitcasters just because it casts better than the lighter stuff.
> 
> Chad


+1 the farther you can casts the more time you have a lure in the water working it, better chance for a strike, also your spool will be able to hold more line at the same # test as mono. i had lots of issue with briad in the past but learned how to use properly and now all my reels have braid. i think the suffix 932 is about the best and pricey. powerpro is what is on my most my reels and is a fair price. also briad last alot longer then mono.


----------



## lobsterman

I personally don't see what either of you is talking about. I cast farther with 8 # Ande Back Country than with Sufix 832 not 932 using the exact same everything, rod reel lure and just changing the line. Sorry still can not justify the huge difference in price for very minimal performance difference if any.


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Well my experience I have not found any mono equal lb test as braid that will cast as far or even near braid! Now comparing 8 back country to 20lb braid 8lb diameter line I could see it would be similar. The advantage there in my eyes would be dock fishing which I do a lot of where the 8 lb mono just won't get the job done when pitching up under docks the abbrassion resistance is non existent compared to braid.


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Again this is all opinions if you like mono fish it!


----------



## bigrick

I've never had a problem with mono, so never felt the need to switch. I like the stretch mono gives and it's easier to tie and work with.


----------



## lobsterman

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Well my experience I have not found any mono equal lb test as braid that will cast as far or even near braid! Now comparing 8 back country to 20lb braid 8lb diameter line I could see it would be similar. The advantage there in my eyes would be dock fishing which I do a lot of where the 8 lb mono just won't get the job done when pitching up under docks the abbrassion resistance is non existent compared to braid.


I fish open grass flats or pitch to schoolie dolphin offshore. Zero advantage to me for going with Braid and I have tried about 5 different kinds. I just do not like it. Around docks, maybe yes it would be better.


----------



## Robin

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Again this is all opinions if you like mono fish it!


Ain't that the truth....................

Robin


----------



## chaps

Well I personally love braid. I just bought a reel with mono and fished it once and missed the sensitivity of braid. But as already mentioned, it is all personal preference.


----------



## 1bandit

Yaksquatch said:


> I used to hate braid but finally learned how to use it properly and now it's on all my reels. Only exception is trolling for kings and such I add a 25-50yd topshot of mono for stretch.
> 
> One of my inshore setups is 8lbs braid and I usually use 20lbs flouro leader but will downsize to 12lbs or even 8lbs if they're really shy. This is my favorite trout and slot red setup cause it's super fun especially for open water.
> 
> My other inshore setup has 20lbs braid on it and I'll fish the same leaders as above or sometimes upsize to 40lbs flouro when I use it offshore for bobo's and such.
> 
> A couple of things to keep in mind with braid:
> 1) Spool it TIGHT! If you can squeeze the spool and feel ANY give, it's too loose and needs to be respooled.
> 2) As Taylor said, ALWAYS close the bail by hand, do not turn the handle to close it.
> 3) After I've closed the bail by hand, I prefer to put the line on the roller myself the same as you would on a manual reel like a converted 706.
> 4) If you start getting wind knots, make sure to keep the line tight while you're reeling, working lures, etc. I will point my index finger out so the line rubs across it as I reel and adds tension if needed.
> 5) If you to get a nasty wind knot, get it wet. Either dip in the water or use spit and you'll be able to carefully tease it apart.
> 
> Good luck,
> Alex


6) don't ever grab small dia braided line with your hands. It will cut you.


----------



## Wilbur

I always grab my braided rods when trying to fling out a lightweight topwater lure, like a small Yozuri or Spook Jr. The braid casts farther, and I can feel what the lure is doing because that braid is so stiff. It's easier to walk the dog, etc. My favorite inshore setup is 15lb Powerpro tied to 3' of 12lb fluoro leader with a tight Albright knot. Its so versatile. Doesn't spook the trout but holds up to a 27" red.


----------



## swampthang

Thanks for all of the input. I picked up some 20 lb braid today. I am open to giving it a try with so many favorable replies. When I went in for the braid the guy at the tackle store also convinced me to get a second reel. Funny how that works.


----------



## bbarton13

swampthang said:


> thanks for all of the input. I picked up some 20 lb braid today. I am open to giving it a try with so many favorable replies. When i went in for the braid the guy at the tackle store also convinced me to get a second reel. Funny how that works.


good choice!


----------



## Yaksquatch

swampthang said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I picked up some 20 lb braid today. I am open to giving it a try with so many favorable replies. When I went in for the braid the guy at the tackle store also convinced me to get a second reel. Funny how that works.


Good luck man! By the way, what reel did you get?

Alex


----------



## swampthang

I picked up a shimano stradic 4000fi. I have been looking at the penn slammer and penn battle, all my reels are old penns, but I have had a lot of people tell me how much they like their shimanos. The thing was marked down so I decided to give it a try with my braided line. I can keep mono on my old penn spinning reel and compare. The shimanos are real nice and smooth I just don't know if they will hold up like the old penn reels. Will have to see.


----------



## Yaksquatch

swampthang said:


> I picked up a shimano stradic 4000fi. I have been looking at the penn slammer and penn battle, all my reels are old penns, but I have had a lot of people tell me how much they like their shimanos. The thing was marked down so I decided to give it a try with my braided line. I can keep mono on my old penn spinning reel and compare. The shimanos are real nice and smooth I just don't know if they will hold up like the old penn reels. Will have to see.


Nice! You'll like it, and it'll last a while

Alex


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

Dont buy the Spider braided line, Ive been using braided since it came out. I love the
stuff, always used Power Pro. Bought some Spider cause it was cheaper.... it sucks!!
Im a light tackle guy, I use 8 lb line for the challange. my line broke off more with the Spider, Almost never have break offs with the Power Pro..


----------



## drifterfisher

PBTH said:


> I'd say 1-4lb test is more in the bream category.
> 
> If you are easily losing fish on 65lb braid I need to ask you a few questions regarding the basics.
> 1. Do you understand the concept of what a drag system in a fishing reel accomplishes?
> 2. What type of knots do you tie? Are you tying these knots correctly?
> 3. Does your line have weak points such as abrasions, nicks, and scratches? Do you pay attention to where your line is at and do you let it rub against anything?
> 
> With 65lb braid you should be able to hand line any redfish in the bay in without a fight.


I dont easily lose fish with 65 but I have lost some.I have also broken several rods,finally found a penn slammer in 7' and its holding up so far,the reel is a penn slammer 560 that ive had for about 2 years now,it was a used older one when i got it.
Yes I do know what the drag is and how it works ,but when something big gets on and makes a loooong run,you have to tighten down on him or be spooled. And no the drag isnt wore out,Ive put new drag washers in it twice in 2 years.
My main knot is a loop thru the swivel tied in a knot then the tag of the loop over the knot,I think its called a pallora?? knot. 
I put new line on about every 4-6 months,and every time I go out I use about 8-10 feet up when tying on new tackle. 
When I hook a fish I expect my rod/reel/line to drag him in.I'm not fighting for 20+ minutes just to get him in.I'm after food.I dont believe in catch and release,I'm going to eat what I catch. 99% of the meat that my family eats is caught or shot.So my stuff has to work and work well.


----------



## Bill Braskey

Sufix braid is the best of the lot in my opinion. It is round, while the others are not, thus it lays on the spool better. Also, after casting, make sure to lift the rod tip straight up when closing the bail. Otherwise, the braid will loop on the spool.


----------

